# Stand Blow Dryer



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have decided to purchase a stand blow dryer for my two girls. Can anyone recommend a good one?

Thanks,
Lynda


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

i wish i had one of those. What would be nice would be a stand that could hold your own blow dryer.

Why don't you try ebay though!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> i wish i had one of those. What would be nice would be a stand that could hold your own blow dryer.
> 
> Why don't you try ebay though![/B]


I have the attachment that goes on your grooming table and holds your own hairdryer,







It works great but I have to say I have used my friends stand up dryer and OMG! it is fabulous, you get a quicker dry with less tangles. Stand dryer is next on my list.









I did see the stand dryers on ebay but do not know what the best brand would be.. My friend purchased her's from New England Vet and not too costly .


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> I have decided to purchase a stand blow dryer for my two girls. Can anyone recommend a good one?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lynda[/B]


I used to use a handheld and a friend bought me the Superduck as a gift. I like it. I haven't tried anything more sophisticated, but I am reasonably pleased with this one. 

It was a gift, so I had no idea where to get one, but I found this one online tonight.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use this with the Top Perfomance dryer (the one with the stand that never stays where you want it, but the dryer is good)

http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...&category=5

[attachment=20654:attachment]

I would love to get a 'real' pet dryer though!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I purchased my (I call it a flex arm) It is actually called a groomers third arm







at a dog show it is a little pricey but worth it . It has elastic ties that hold the dryer on, and a vice to keep it in place on the table. I would still like to have the stand I love using my friends but I still use mine for the face and feet.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I did it. I ordered the Edemco F7001 from Ryan's Pet Supply. I have the Groomers Third Arm but it is not that stable and I don't have the strength in my hand to put it on the table when I need it so my husband told me to get a stand dryer, ( I always do what my husband tells me







) He told me to get what ever I needed to be able to do a good job with their grooming so I also spent a small fortune at Chris Christensen's web site too







.

I was considering the Edemco or the Oster so I called my X groomer and she advised me to get the Edemco. She has both the Edemco and the Oyster in her shop and she felt the Edemco was a better choice for me. Now I just need to add on a room to my house to fit it in.LOL

As I am sitting here typing my two dolls are in their tent bed sleeping. They each have one but they choose to always be together. 

This is what heaven looks like








[attachment=20661:attachment]
[attachment=20662:attachment]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

What a wonderful picture of your two in the tent bed. If ever anyone questioned one vs. two Maltese, this picture tells the answer. It really supports the theory of them being pack animals.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Lynda...the picture of your two babies sleeping together is precious! Where did you get those beds?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> What a wonderful picture of your two in the tent bed. If ever anyone questioned one vs. two Maltese, this picture tells the answer. It really supports the theory of them being pack animals.[/B]


Thanks Faye




> Lynda...the picture of your two babies sleeping together is precious! Where did you get those beds?[/B]


I got them in a local pet shop but here is a web site that has them

http://www.petsalley.com/tent.asp


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The picture of your babies sleeping in their "tent bed" is priceless! I love the beds - but they're alittle pricey for me...


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> The picture of your babies sleeping in their "tent bed" is priceless! I love the beds - but they're alittle pricey for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ikea has some nice tents that are really reasonable. I'd post a pic if I wasn't so lazy about figuring out how. LOL










Cathy A


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

The photos are wonderful!!!! Can you post the link to the dryer stand that you got. I need one too....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> I did it. I ordered the Edemco F7001 from Ryan's Pet Supply. I have the Groomers Third Arm but it is not that stable and I don't have the strength in my hand to put it on the table when I need it so my husband told me to get a stand dryer, ( I always do what my husband tells me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS PICTURE IS SO CUTE!! 
I want the tent - where did you get it?


----------



## Petal (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a cheap hair dryer stand! Its called "my husband"!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> I have a cheap hair dryer stand! Its called "my husband"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

THIS PICTURE IS SO CUTE!! 
I want the tent - where did you get it?
[/QUOTE]

I got mine in a local pet shop but you can get them at this web site

http://www.petsalley.com/tent.asp


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> THIS PICTURE IS SO CUTE!!
> I want the tent - where did you get it?


I got mine in a local pet shop but you can get them at this web site

http://www.petsalley.com/tent.asp
[/QUOTE]

How's the dryer, btw? Still keeping it in mind to order!


----------

